# Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!



## braxnhoby (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe soeben eine Bericht im Fernsehen verfolgt der mich alarmiert hat. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich kurz die wichtigsten Informationen aus dem Beitrag mitteilen, nicht zuletzt um meinen Beitrag zum Schutz der Haie zu leisten.

Wer also ein Fan von Haifischsteak, Schillerlocken oder anderen Haifischfleischprodukten ist, der sollte sich in Zukunft überlegen ob er nicht doch darauf verzichtet. 

Es wurde berichtet, dass Haifischfleisch aber auch Thunfisch und einige Makrelenarten einen stark erhöhten Wert an Methylquecksilber beinhalten. So weist etwa ein 200 Gramm Haifischsteak einen 20-fach höheren Wert an Methylquecksilber auf als der vorgegebene Schwellenwert, der bereits gesundheitsschädlich ist.

Besonders bei schwangeren Frauen und immunschwachen Menschen kann das Methylquecksilber zu schwerwiegenden Schäden führen. Studien haben gezeigt, dass sich erhöhte Werte an Methylquecksilber bei schwangeren Frauen negativ auf den Nachwuchs auswirken und Folgen von Gedächtnisschwächen bis hin zu Verhaltensstörungen mit sich bringen können.

  Zudem sind Langzeitschäden bei regelmäßigem Konsum zu erwarten, da das Methylquecksilber im menschlichen Körper eine Halbwertszeit von bis zu 18 Jahren aufweist.

  Also liebe Haifischfans, ich wünsche guten Appetit!!!


  Wer seinen Beitrag zur nachhaltigen Schonung der Haifischbestände und seiner eigenen Gesundheit leisten will, der sollte in Zukunft darauf verzichten und diese Informationen wie ein Lauffeuer verbreiten. 

  Ebenso besteht die Möglichkeit das Sharkproject aktiv bei seinem Kampf gegen die Überfischung der Haie zu unterstützen.  www.sharkproject.org 

  Ich denke das Thema sollte dem eine oder andern bereits bekannt sein, wem es neu ist, der möge bitte auf den Zug aufspringen und möglichst viel Menschen in seinem Bekanntenkreis darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## welsstipper (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

zum glück esse ich keinen fisch außer fischstäbchen und räucher aal bzw forelle ***


----------



## andy72 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

ach quatsch wer die schweinegrippe-impfung heil überstanden hat verkraftet das auch noch


----------



## Celtic-hero (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Man sollte sich sowieso "überlegen" ob man Haifisch fleisch essen sollte. Das ist genauso abartig wie ´Löwen oder Geparden zu essen.

Diese Tiere gibt es fast nicht mehr ....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Da treibt doch jede Organisation ihre eigene Sau durch's Dorf.

So gesehen kann man gleich ganz auf den Verzehr von Seefisch verzichten!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Da treibt doch jede Organisation ihre eigene Sau durch's Dorf.
> 
> So gesehen kann man gleich ganz auf den Verzehr von Seefisch verzichten!


 

Weil eigentlich fast alle Seefische in irgend einer weiße belastet sind. 

Da dürfte man ja gar keinen Fisch mehr essen.


----------



## Seele (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Hab einmal nen Fleckhai gegessen. Leck mich am Ar*** schmeckt der sch****, nie mehr Hai.


----------



## Heidechopper (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Ich komme aus der Lebensmittelbranche und habe früher auch Analysen auf Schwermetalle gemacht. Die hohen Werte an Quecksilber in großen Fischen, eben denen, die am Ende Nahrungskette stehen kann ich nur unterstreichen! (Beispiel: Thunfisch 2 bis 50 mg Hg/kg)
Haie und Thune gehören dazu. Ist leider so und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern dank der zivilisierten Menschheit.
Selbst Gifte wie DDT konnten wir damals noch in Seefisch nachweisen. Aber man muß ja nicht ständig von solchen Fischen leben und einmal im Jahr ein Thunfischsteak oder Kotelett vom Hai bringt einen ja nicht sofort um oder in den Wahnsinn durch Hirnschwund. Und gottlob resorbiert der Körper auch nicht alles an Quecksulber oder Cadmium oder Blei.|evil:

Und außerdem: Methylquecksilber, Blei und Zinn rafft die halbe Menschheit hin! - Aber ohne Thun und Haifischbauch stirbt die andre Hälfte auch. :q

gruß 
Rolf


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

... deshalb dürfen Barrakudas über 1m auch nicht für den Verzehr verkauft werden. Wurde mal mal in einen Reisebericht bei VOX erzählt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



braxnhoby schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe soeben eine Bericht im Fernsehen verfolgt der mich alarmiert hat. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich kurz die wichtigsten Informationen aus dem Beitrag mitteilen, nicht zuletzt um meinen Beitrag zum Schutz der Haie zu leisten.
> 
> ...


 


Danke für die Warnung,:m

Aber im Mai wird mir mein Heringshai-Steak wieder 
schmecken.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Was meint Ihr eigentlich, was in Eurem Discounter-Gemüse so alles drin (oder vom Spritzen "drauf") sein kann???

Klar sollte man auch nicht jeden Tag ein Stück eines Räubers verzehren, der hoch oben in der Nahrungskette steht - aber wenn man alle Warnungen ernst nimmt, dann kann man bald nichts mehr essen und muß diesen Planeten konsequenterweise verlassen!

Also - alles wie bisher bei mir - jegliche Nahrungsmittel in Maßen und nicht in Massen - dann soll auch Alkohol übrigens vertretbar sein, der in unserem Land ebenfalls eine Menge Leute Tag für Tag vergiftet & das Leben kostet!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Knigge007 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Hi,

das mit dem Methylquecksilber ist doch auch ein Problem in Österreichischen Seen,vorallem bei den Barschen,und wird dort die letzten 6-7 Jahre beobachtet,und mittlerweile hats bei manchen Fischen solche Ausmaße genommen das die dringend davon abraten das vorallem schwangere Frauen solche Fische essen!

Bei den Feilchen in den Voralpen Seen in Österreich wird seit ner Weile beobachtet das deren Genitalien immer mehr verkrüppeln und lauter solche Sachen,und das in Seen wo eigentlich kaum ein Mensch hinkommt,das sollten langsam mal genug WARNZEICHEN sein!

Da gibts im Netz eine Fernsehsendung die damals von 3Sat ausgestrahlt wurde,als ich das im Dezember gesehen habe(bei der "F-H" hat jemand den Link zur Verfügung gestellt),musste ich mehrmals schlucken,das war eins der erschreckendsten Dokus die ich jemals gesehen habe,ging glaub gute 75 Minuten.

Sowieso sollten langsam alle wissen das der Dornhai,nur wegen dieser winzig kleinen Schillerlocke getötet wird,und der Rest vom Fish weggeworfen wird,und auch Thunfisch ist sehr sehr stark gefährdet,der blaue Thunfisch (der wo in den Dosen drin ist und sich jeder auf die Pizzen macht) ist die am stärksten gefährdete Fischart auf der ganzen Welt,danach kommen gleich Dornhai und Co!

Generell sind 96% aller Fischarten leicht-stark gefährdet,da hab ich letztens einen Mega Bericht gesehen und auch im Internet gelesen!


----------



## theundertaker (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Kann ich nur zustimmen...wenn's um Gifte in und auf Lebensmitteln geht, dann sollte man wahrscheinlich einfach garnix mehr essen...am besten die Ernährung komplett einstellen


----------



## Knigge007 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen...wenn's um Gifte in und auf Lebensmitteln geht, dann sollte man wahrscheinlich einfach garnix mehr essen...am besten die Ernährung komplett einstellen




Du Segelohr,so isses ja nicht gemeint,aber es ist erschütternd zu hören das in Natur Seen in Österreich wo eigentlich jeder vermutet das dort noch HEILE WELT besteht,es eben nicht mehr so ist,und auch die schon mit solchen Problemen zu kämpfen haben.

Wie kommt Methylquecksilber und andere Schadstoffe die die Genitalien von Fischen verkrppeln lassen eigentlich in einen Voralpensee der 2000m weit oben ist????

Wird die sche...... über die Luft verteilt oder kommt das vom Regen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen...*wenn's um Gifte in und auf Lebensmitteln geht, dann sollte man wahrscheinlich einfach garnix mehr essen...am besten die Ernährung komplett einstellen *






Richtig,#6

gesund verhungern ist das Beste. !!!

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## pfuitoifel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp,dann biste ne kerngesunde Leiche.


----------



## pfuitoifel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Wenn ich mir vorstelle,was an Giften alles in der Luft rumschwirrt,dann müßte man sich sogar das Atmen abgewöhnen.Das ist doch alles Panikmache von denen,die Umwelt- oder Tierschützer werden mußten,weil sie sonst zu nichts zu gebrauchen sind.Wenn es um die Hai und Thunfischbestände wirklich so dramatisch bestellt wäre,dann könnten bei dem heutigen Aufwand doch gar nicht mehr solche Mengen gefangen werden,daß die Preise so niedrig bleiben könnten für ne Dose Thunfisch.Da ist ja sogar Schmalzfleisch teurer.Oder hab ich was verpasst,und die Schweine sind auch schon vom Aussterben bedroht?Und wenn das auch nicht zieht,dann werden die Gifte angeführt.
Aber wenigstens wissen wir nun,warum die Saurier ausgestorben sind,sie haben sich garantiert vergiftet mit Haifischflossen.Und nur,weil damals noch keine "alternaiven" ökofuzzies gab,die sie hätten warnen können


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

....Sowieso sollten langsam alle wissen das der Dornhai,nur wegen dieser winzig kleinen Schillerlocke getötet wird,und der Rest vom Fish weggeworfen wird....
Stimmt so nicht! Der Rest des Dornhaies wird als geräucherter Seeaal verkauft.


----------



## Janbr (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@ Knigge007

So ist es. Ich arbeite in der Lebenmittelbranche (genauer gesagt beim Groessten der Branche)

Wir koennen hier in den USA Schadstoffe nachweisen deren Ursprung in China liegt. Die Neumeyer Station in der Antarktis misst die Luftbelastung in derAntarktis, die nicht zu verachten ist, obwohl hier im Umkreis von 1000den von Kilometer keine Industrie ist.

Als "Pumpe" der meisten Prozesse auf unserem Planeten ist der Globus mit diversen Luft und Meeresstroemungen ueberzogen. Diese sind ueberlebensnotwendig um Energie und Wasser auf diesem Planeten zu verteilen. Leider verteilen sie auch diverse Giftstoffe.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Zepfi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Es ist doch immer das gleiche.... alles ist hochgiftig ob es nun Fisch Fleisch Gemüse oder das Frühstücksei ist.....wenn es nach dem gehen würde dürfte man nix mehr essen. 
Was den Haifang betrifft sind die Haifischsteaks nur der kleinste Teil des Haifischfangs wenn man bedenkt das es maximal 5 ( mir sind 3 bekannt) Haiarten gibt die gut schmecken und somit für den verzehr verwendet werden. Unter diesen Haiarten sind die wenigsten auf der Liste der bedrohten Arten nur der Makohai ist selten und damit auf der Roten Liste aber da gibts ein Handelsabkommen das den Verkauf in Europa verbietet wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege. Das große Problem am Haifang ist und bleibt in erster Linie der Fang für Haifischflossen....dabei wird der rest des Hais einfach weggeworfen und für 10kg getrocknete Flossen müssen viele Haie sterben


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> ....Sowieso sollten langsam alle wissen das der Dornhai,nur wegen dieser winzig kleinen Schillerlocke getötet wird,und der Rest vom Fish weggeworfen wird....
> Stimmt so nicht! Der Rest des Dornhaies wird als geräucherter Seeaal verkauft.



Mag sein,aber wer ist so was überhaupt?

Die Schillerlocke ist der Hauptgrund wieso die armen Fiecher abgeschlachtet werden.


Wer das mit dem blauen Thun nicht glaubt soll mal googlen,habs erst letztens in nerReportage wieder gehört,das man noch vor 10 Jahren mit der Angel an Zig Stellen 200kg Thuns fangen konnte,Heute gibts nur noch wenig bestimmte Stellen wo ganz geringe Anzahlen solcher Exemplare vorkommen,die wollten nichtmal die Stelle nennen,weil das Berufsfischer nach sich zieht und die die "paar" übergebliebenen auch noch rausziehen,muss das selbe Problem sein wie bei uns mitm Aal,der ist auch nicht teurer geworden!

Genau darin liegt der Hund begraben weil die Masse immer mit Sprüchen kommt,wenn das so wär dürften wir garnichts mehr essen,genau deswegen sind wir da wo wir aktuell sind!

Oder solche die dann sagen,na wenn ich in Deutschland keinen Aal mehr bekomme,geh ich halt nach Holland,da krieg ich den nachgeschmissen....

Das Methyquecksilber nun auch schon verharmlost wird,gibt einem echt zu denken!


----------



## andy72 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



> Oder hab ich was verpasst,und die Schweine sind auch schon vom Aussterben bedroht?



wie kann ein tier aussterben welches in dieser form in der natur gar nicht vorkommt


----------



## pfuitoifel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



andy72 schrieb:


> wie kann ein tier aussterben welches in dieser form in der natur gar nicht vorkommt



Ach Andy,weder der Thunfisch,noch der Hai,noch irgendein Lebewesen sonst war einfach irgendwann mal da.Alles heute auf der Erde existierende Leben entstand aus niedrigeren,anderen Lebensformen,das ganze Spiel nennt man Evolution,Mutation und Zucht.Und daß es das Hausschwein als eine Art gibt steht außer Frage,und eine Art kann und wird,wenn sie sich nicht (ausreichend) reproduziertirgendwann einmal aussterben.
Eigentlich doch ganz einfach zu verstehen,oder nicht?

@ Knigge:
Mr.Google ist auch nicht allwissend.Es ist eine Suchmaschine,die findet das,was irgendjemand mal im Internet veröffentlicht.Aber Google sagt dir doch nichts über den Wahrheitsgehalt einer Publikation,oder irre ich mich da???
Aber folge einfach mal meinem Gedanken:
Wenn ein Fischerboot mit einer bestimmten Treibstoffmenge,in einer bestimmten Zeit und einem bestimmten Aufwnd an Personal eine bestimmte Menge Thunfisch fängt,dann kann er diesen Thunfisch zu einem bestimmten Preis verkaufen.
So weit,so gut,doch was passiert,wenn es irgendwann viel weniger dieser Tiere gibt?
Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wird der Fischer,den gleichen Aufwand vorausgesetzt,weniger dieser Tiere fangen.Da in diesem Szenario jedoch mit weniger Tieren derselbe Gewinn erwirtschaftet werden muß,muß der Fischer den Thun teurer verkaufen.
Oder der Fischer muß einen größeren Aufwand betreiben,um die gleiche Menge wie vorher zu fangen,das bedeutet jedoch höhere Kosten.Also wird der Fischer auch dann den Preis erhöhen,sonst würde er ja Verluste machen.
Daraus ergibt sich der logische Schluß,sollte der Thunfisch so selten vorkommen,daß er als bedrohte Tierart eingestuft werden kann,dann muß man das als Verbraucher zwangsläufig an der Preisen spüren.
Und ich verharmlose auch keine Gifte,jedoch steht außer Frage,daß an Quecksilbervergiftung wesentlich weniger Menschen sterben als z.B. das Rauchen.Auch die Erkrankungen,die auf Tabakkonsum zurückzuführen sind,sind um ein Vielfaches höher.Und sogar die Schädigungen ungeborener Kinder im Mutterleib durch Genußgifte  wie Nikotin oder Alkohol treten weitaus häufiger auf als durch Schwermetalle.
Deswegen rege ich als Raucher mich über sowas gar nicht auf,die 20 oder 30 Schillerlocken,die ich im Jahr esse machen da nichts aus.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit,auf dem Weg zum Fischhändler im Straßenverkehr einen tödlichen Unfall zu erleiden ist auch ungleich höher,als am bösen Quecksilber zu sterben,daß ich mir mit meiner Schillerlocke schmecken lasse.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Moin,
ich glaube, irgendwas ist da dran.
Wie Norweger oder Isländer haben doch diesen leckeren Gammelhai (Eishai), welcher erstmal kleingeschnitten für ein paar Monate in der Erde verbuddelt wird und anschließend nochmal ein paar Monate zum ausstinken an die Luft kommt. Damit soll angeblich der ganze Giftmüll aus dem Fisch entfliehen, und ich denke mal, das "Retzept" (wenn man es so nennen kann) gibt es wohl schon länger als jede dumme Medienverarsche.

Zum Thema Gammelhai fällt mir folgender Link ein: 

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/reise-und-reviere/islands-wilder-westen-iii-ruteundrolle.html


:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Genau darin liegt der Hund begraben weil die Masse immer mit Sprüchen kommt,wenn das so wär dürften wir garnichts mehr essen,genau deswegen sind wir da wo wir aktuell sind!
> 
> Das Methyquecksilber nun auch schon verharmlost wird,gibt einem echt zu denken!



Es kommt einem mittlerweile so vor, als ob sich für jede zweite Kreatur, welche auf unserem Planeten kreucht und fleucht, eine spezielle Organisation deren Rettung auf die Fahne geschrieben hat und dabei mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln, einschließlich der Verbreitung von glatten Lügen, Halbwahrheiten und völlig unbewiesenen wissenschaftlichen Argumenten zu Werke geht. 
Durch diesen medialen "Overkill", der uns von überallher Hiobsbotschaften jeglicher Coleur zugänglich macht und uns suggeriert, daß, unabhängig von dem mittlerweile nahezu unbezweifelten, bevorstehenden Zusammenbruch unseres globalen Ökosystems, mindestens 50% aller Spezies, wenn schon in den allerseltensten Fällen nicht vom Aussterben bedroht, dann doch zumindest latent so toxisch sind, das wir durch ihren Verzehr zwangsläufig einem schleichenden Tod anheim fallen, durch diese allumfassende mediale Panikmache also, wird erreicht, daß der Konsument resigniert und sich in den meisten Fällen eine gesunde fatalistische Einstellung diesbezüglich aneignet.
Wenn man bedenkt, was für Katastrophen uns in den letzten Jahrzehnten in schöner Regelmäßigkeit prophezeit wurden, von der totalen Vergiftung unserer Flüsse über das Waldsterben, das Ozonloch, von Seuchen wie BSE, der man voraussagte binnen von zehn Jahren die Hälfte der europäischen Bevölkerung hinzuraffen, SARS, Vogelgrippe usw. ganz zu schweigen, und bedenkt, daß zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt unsere Flüsse sauberer sind alls je zuvor, die Wälder gesünder, das Ozonloch nicht mehr erwähnenswert, die Brent-Spar-Bohrinsel dann doch nicht versenkt wurde und der Klimawandel der nächste große mediale Buhei ist, kann man sich eigentlich ganz entspannt zurücklehnen und abwarten!


----------



## schl.wetterangler (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Ich habe den Beitrag auch gesehen und meiner meinung nach ist das dort gesagte ziemlich glaubwürdig.Wir werden auf Hai verzichten was erlich gesagt für uns keinen großen kulinarischen Verlust darstellt das sei aber jedem selbst überlassen will da auch niemandem  meine meinung aufzwingen. Es ging in erster Linie um das Finnen (entfernen nur der haifisch flossen) die dann wieder in s Wasser geworfen werden und das die europhäische Fangflotte einer der Hauptlieferanten für haifischflossen an die Asiaten ist was ich  noch nicht wusste und zum:vfinde.                                                     @ Sten Hagelvoll andem waldsterben ist schon was dran wird sicherlich im Tv etwas zu dramatisiert aber richtig gesund ist unser Wald nicht das steht fest und das kannst du mir glauben ich bin vom Fach und seit etwa 15 jahren jeden Tag im Wald und kümmere mich um ihn gruß Andreas


----------



## Criss81 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Durch diesen medialen "Overkill", der uns von überallher Hiobsbotschaften jeglicher Coleur zugänglich macht und uns suggeriert, daß, unabhängig von dem mittlerweile nahezu unbezweifelten, bevorstehenden Zusammenbruch unseres globalen Ökosystems, mindestens 50% aller Spezies, wenn schon in den allerseltensten Fällen nicht vom Aussterben bedroht, dann doch zumindest latent so toxisch sind, das wir durch ihren Verzehr zwangsläufig einem schleichenden Tod anheim fallen, durch diese allumfassende mediale Panikmache also, wird erreicht, daß der Konsument resigniert und sich in den meisten Fällen eine gesunde fatalistische Einstellung diesbezüglich aneignet.
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt, was für Katastrophen uns in den letzten Jahrzehnten in schöner Regelmäßigkeit prophezeit wurden, von der totalen Vergiftung unserer Flüsse über das Waldsterben, das Ozonloch, von Seuchen wie BSE, der man voraussagte binnen von zehn Jahren die Hälfte der europäischen Bevölkerung hinzuraffen, SARS, Vogelgrippe usw. ganz zu schweigen, und bedenkt, daß zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt unsere Flüsse sauberer sind alls je zuvor, die Wälder gesünder, das Ozonloch nicht mehr erwähnenswert, die Brent-Spar-Bohrinsel dann doch nicht versenkt wurde und der Klimawandel der nächste große mediale Buhei ist, kann man sich eigentlich ganz entspannt zurücklehnen und abwarten!



vollste Zustimmung#6 (aber für solch verschachtelte Sätze hab ich in meiner Diplomarbeit immer einen auf den Sack bekommen.)

Der Chris


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@ Sten Hagelvoll

Ich bin auch kein Freund der Panikmache, aber deine Argumente hinken.

Zum einen kann man, wenn man den Waldzustandbericht (frueher Waldschadensbericht) liesst nicht von einem gesunden Wald sprechen, das ist nicht wegzureden. Zum anderen gib ich dir recht, dem Wald und unseren Fluessen geht es wieder besser, aber besser im Vergleich zu den 70ern und 80ern aber immer noch extrem schlecht im Vergleich zur vorindustrialen Zeit. Das ist aber eine Folge der Gegenmassnahmen die man ergriffen hat um gegenzusteuern.

Die Ruhr wurde frueher vor der Einleitung in den Rhein komplett geklaert! In den 80ern waren einige Fluesse in Deutschland biologisch tot und konnten durch einige Programme wiederbelebt werden.

Untersucht man Eisbohrkerne aus Gletschern oder aus dem Festlandeismantel der Antarktis, kann man die "man made" Verschmutzung sehr genau nachvrfolgen.

Als Beispiel, in den USA werden junge Maedchen immer frueher geschlechtsreif. Grund sind Wachstumshormone aus der Viehzucht im Trinkwasser. Das ist keine Panikmache, das ist Realitaet.

Was ich damit sagen will, wegen einiger "Spinnern" haben wir heute die Natur in dem Zustand in dem sie ist. Haetten diese Spinner nicht Druck ausgeuebt und waeren nur oekonomische Argumente beachtet worden, waere z.B. der Rhein nach wie vor eine tote Kloake. Das ist nicht weg zu diskutieren.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@Janbr

Ich schrieb, die Wälder sind gesünder, nicht gesund, aber Welten vom prophezeiten Sterben entfernt. Und von Realitäten zu sprechen in Bezug auf Informationen über Wachstumshormone im Trinkwasser und die damit verbundene Frühreife von Jugendlichen usw., ist ziemlich kühn. Realität ist für fast alle das, was irgendein Massenmedium suggeriert. Du hast nun irgendwo die Nummer mit den Hormonen gelesen und hältst es direkt für real, aber bezüglich der globalen Medienvielfalt und den damit verbundenen divergierenden Interessen kann von Realitäten absolut keine Rede sein!
Meine Argumente sollten im übrigen bloß veranschaulichen, warum so viele Menschen auf immer neue Katastrophenmeldungen immer gleichgültiger reagieren und warum eine gesunde Skepsis mehr als angebracht ist. Über Waldzustandsberichte und Bohrkernanalysen zu sprechen führt wohl etwas zu weit bzw. würde je nach Einseitigkeit der Quellen wiederum zu geschildertem Phänomen führen!
Gruß


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@ Sten Hagelvoll

Wie bereits vorher angemerkt arbeite ich im Lebensmittelbereich. Mein Arbeitgeber produziert unter anderem Kinder-, Baby- und Spezialnahrung her. Aus diesem Grund geben wir einiges fuer Rueckstandkontrollen aus und forschen (oder lassen forschen) auf diesem Gebiet. Die Hormonproblematik habe ich in der Tat gelesen, da ich Prozessingineur und Spezialist fuer sterile Verfahrenstechnik und aseptische Abfuelltechnik bin, aber nicht fuer Biochemie. Die Studie, in der ich diese Information gelesen habe, ist aber in unserem Auftrag an einer Uni hier in den USA entstanden. Also, ja ich habe es nicht selbst erforscht, aber was willst du mir damit sagen. Hast du selbst schon Versuche angestellt ob Uran wirklich spaltbar ist?

Ich geb dir recht, man kann und soll nicht alles glauben. Vorallem nicht was man im Netz findet. Aber die Zeiten des Universalstudiums sind vorbei. Derzeit verdoppelt sich unser Wissen (der Menschheit) etwa alle 3 - 5 Jahre. Da bleibt leider nichts anderes ueber als anderen Quellen (als der eigenen Forschung) Glauben zu schenken.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## hans albers (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

moin

ob sich im haifleisch nun die und die konzentration 
an chemikalien absetzt,
ist für mich erstmal nicht relevant, da ich sowieso 
kein haifleisch esse..
(obwohl ,wenn  ich daran denke ,wieviel tonnen gift 
in den letzten jahren ins meer gekippt wurden, wunderts mich nicht,
dafür brauch ich kein google oder nen online-bericht)

komisch finde ich hier den ton ,
so nach dem motto
nach mir die sinnflut.. ist eh alles gelogen...

wie schreib es ein vorposter :
ohne die damaligen "spinner" ,
wäre der rhein immer noch eine 
stinkende kloake.

greetz
lars


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Oder aus einem anderen Treat:" Wenns bei uns keinen Aal mehr gibt, geh ich halt nach Holland, da gibt's noch genug"


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

esse als ausgleich pferd damit nicht zuviel fisch im magen landet ! :q


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Pferde gibt's wenigsten noch genug, genauso wie Hund, Katze, Ratten usw.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Bei Katzen wäre ich wiederum vorsichtig, wenn die zuviel Fisch gefressen haben...
Oder der Hund zuviel Katzen...


----------



## schl.wetterangler (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@Sten Hagelvoll  Ich bin froh das nicht alle die Augen zu machen und sich sämtliche unbestreitbaren und teils auch belegten Probleme schön reden ansonsten hätten wir inzwischen wahrscheinlich weitaus größere Probleme und ich möglicherweise keinen Job mehr .Ich für meinen Teil verlasse mich da doch lieber auf meinen gesunden Verstand und auf Leute die wissen wo von sie reden das heißt ich habe Informationen aus erster Hand soll heissen aus dem medizinischen Bereich das Quecksilber im menschlichen Körper einen Halbzeitwert von nahezu 15 Jahren hat und somit kaum vom Körper abgebaut werden kann.Ebenso klingt es für mich logisch daß das Fleisch von Haien höher belastet ist als das anderer Fische der Grund dafür ist auch einleuchtend .Die in jedem Gewässer bestehende Nahrungspyramide am anfang steht das Plankton und andere Kleinorganismen das die schadstoffe aufnimmt die werden von kleineren Fischen gefressen und man bedenke das sie im laufe ihres Lebens ne menge davon fressen .diese wiederum werden von größeren Fischen gefressen  auch in rauhen mengen jeder dieser Fische reichert solche Schadstoffe durch seine nahrung an. In dieser Nahrungspyramide die nach oben immer kleiner wird kompremieren sich dann diese Stoffe ,bis sie in  Konzentrierter Form an die Spitze der Nahrungskette gelangt und über die denke ich sprechen wir gerade.Es ist schon beeindruckend mit welch scheinbar hochintelligenter schlagfertiger  Wortgewandtheit du dich hier artikulierst was ich aber schade finde ist das  deine Texte so denke ich inhaltlich eher ärmlich  und nicht besonders gut durchdacht sind .als schlusswort noch ich möchte niemandem meine meinung aufzwingen wer Hai essen möchte soll dies tun er kann dann halt in Zukunft gerne meine haben:vik: gruß Andreas


----------



## pfuitoifel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> @Sten Hagelvoll  Ich bin froh das nicht alle die Augen zu machen und sich sämtliche unbestreitbaren und teils auch belegten Probleme schön reden ansonsten hätten wir inzwischen wahrscheinlich weitaus größere Probleme und ich möglicherweise keinen Job mehr .Ich für meinen Teil verlasse mich da doch lieber auf meinen gesunden Verstand und auf Leute die wissen wo von sie reden das heißt ich habe Informationen aus erster Hand soll heissen aus dem medizinischen Bereich das Quecksilber im menschlichen Körper einen Halbzeitwert von nahezu 15 Jahren hat und somit kaum vom Körper abgebaut werden kann.Ebenso klingt es für mich logisch daß das Fleisch von Haien höher belastet ist als das anderer Fische der Grund dafür ist auch einleuchtend .Die in jedem Gewässer bestehende Nahrungspyramide am anfang steht das Plankton und andere Kleinorganismen das die schadstoffe aufnimmt die werden von kleineren Fischen gefressen und man bedenke das sie im laufe ihres Lebens ne menge davon fressen .diese wiederum werden von größeren Fischen gefressen  auch in rauhen mengen jeder dieser Fische reichert solche Schadstoffe durch seine nahrung an. In dieser Nahrungspyramide die nach oben immer kleiner wird kompremieren sich dann diese Stoffe ,bis sie in  Konzentrierter Form an die Spitze der Nahrungskette gelangt und über die denke ich sprechen wir gerade.Es ist schon beeindruckend mit welch scheinbar hochintelligenter schlagfertiger  Wortgewandtheit du dich hier artikulierst was ich aber schade finde ist das  deine Texte so denke ich inhaltlich eher ärmlich  und nicht besonders gut durchdacht sind .als schlusswort noch ich möchte niemandem meine meinung aufzwingen wer Hai essen möchte soll dies tun er kann dann halt in Zukunft gerne meine haben:vik: gruß Andreas



Lieber Andreas,
auch wenn dein Posting an StenHagelvoll gerichtet ist,so komme ich nicht umhin dir zu raten,dich nicht auf angebliche Fachleute zu verlassen,die bezüglich einer Quecksilberverbindung von einem HALBZEITWERT sprechen.Solche chemischen Verbindungen haben mit Fußball nichts zu tun,auch nicht im menschlichen Organismus.Es gibt wohl eine Halbwertzeit,doch wer nichtmal die einfachsten Grundlagen korrekt zu benennen im Stande ist,dessen Kompetenz ist doch mehr als zweifelhaft einzustufen.
Im Übrigen kann ich Sten nur beipflichten,so oft wie die selbsternannten Propheten schon den Weltuntergang beschworen haben kann man sich ein Schmunzeln angesichts jeder neuen Horrormeldung nur mit äußerster Mühe verkneifen.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Algon (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> die bezüglich einer Quecksilberverbindung von einem HALBZEITWERT sprechen.


alsoooooo, mein sch..... Auto hat ein Halbzeitwert von drei Jahren :c


MfG Algon


----------



## padotcom (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich glaube, irgendwas ist da dran.
> Wie Norweger oder Isländer haben doch diesen leckeren Gammelhai (Eishai), welcher erstmal kleingeschnitten für ein paar Monate in der Erde verbuddelt wird und anschließend nochmal ein paar Monate zum ausstinken an die Luft kommt. Damit soll angeblich der ganze Giftmüll aus dem Fisch entfliehen, und ich denke mal, das "Retzept" (wenn man es so nennen kann) gibt es wohl schon länger als jede dumme Medienverarsche.
> Gruß, Jochen



Ja, und länger als Quecksilber im Meer und im Hai. 

Ansonsten stell ich mich mal auf Sten´s Seite. Es ist gruselig wie die Leute alles glauben und für bare Münze halten, was in der Presse oder in anderen Medien verbreitet wird. Da wird mir Angst und Bange. Jetzt weiß ich, warum Sekten so einen großen Zulauf haben. Man muss nur alles laut und oft genug wiederholen.


----------



## Kotzi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Eishai in Island wird fermentiert, den kann man bestimmt noch essen 
jamjam

bedrohte tierarten muss ich nicht essen aber allgemein seefisch ist nicht so das tollste was man essen kann aus verschiedenen gründen


----------



## Algon (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich glaube, irgendwas ist da dran.
> Wie Norweger oder Isländer haben doch diesen leckeren Gammelhai (Eishai), welcher erstmal kleingeschnitten für ein paar Monate in der Erde verbuddelt wird und anschließend nochmal ein paar Monate zum ausstinken an die Luft kommt. Damit soll angeblich der ganze Giftmüll aus dem Fisch entfliehen, und ich denke mal, das "Retzept" (wenn man es so nennen kann) gibt es wohl schon länger als jede dumme Medienverarsche.


das macht man weil Haie keine Nieren habe, und somit keine Schadstoffe abbauen können. Ich glaube nicht das bei diesem "Rezept" Quecksilber abgebaut wird. Wahrscheinlich ist es bald schädlicher eine Lampe fallen zu lassen, als Hai zu essen.

MfG Algon


----------



## schl.wetterangler (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Lieber Andreas,
> auch wenn dein Posting an StenHagelvoll gerichtet ist,so komme ich nicht umhin dir zu raten,dich nicht auf angebliche Fachleute zu verlassen,die bezüglich einer Quecksilberverbindung von einem HALBZEITWERT sprechen.Solche chemischen Verbindungen haben mit Fußball nichts zu tun,auch nicht im menschlichen Organismus.Es gibt wohl eine Halbwertzeit,doch wer nichtmal die einfachsten Grundlagen korrekt zu benennen im Stande ist,dessen Kompetenz ist doch mehr als zweifelhaft einzustufen.
> Im Übrigen kann ich Sten nur beipflichten,so oft wie die selbsternannten Propheten schon den Weltuntergang beschworen haben kann man sich ein Schmunzeln angesichts jeder neuen Horrormeldung nur mit äußerster Mühe verkneifen.
> 
> ...


Richtig die Halbwertzeit mein Fehler ist jetzt natürlich deine Möglichkeit mich als völlig inkompetent darzustellen ok ich habs dir auch einfach gemacht #6Ich habe mit keinem Wort behauptet das Haie jetzt tödlich giftig sind aber das sie wesentlich höher mit schadstoffen belastet sind als andere Fische scheint mir einleuchtend.Was mich hier in zunehmendem Maße stört ist das Gerede von alles is gut es gibt keine Umweltverschmutzung kein Waldsterben die Meere sind nicht überfischt und nicht mit schadstoffen und Giften belastet so blind kann niemand sein oder ?


----------



## dukewolf (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Fragt doch einmal anders herum.
Welcher Verbraucher weiß denn was ein Seeaal ist, aus was eine Schillerlocke hergestellt wird welcher Fisch hinter den Seelachs steckt, woher der Viktoria Barsch kommt, oder die Nordseegarnelen, usw.     Fast KEINER !!!
Wir Leute in Deutschland wurden gar nicht gefragt, ob wir die Richtlinien der EU annehmen wollen.   Aber diese Richtlinien müssen per Fischerreirecht befolgt werden.  Was auch alle anderen Lebensmittel betreffen.  
Aufklärung an den Käufer im Supermarkt wird doch von Seiten der EU wenig geleistet.
Legt mal eine Schillerlocke in die Fischtheke, mit der Aufschrift ... Schillerlocke = Dornhai-Bauchlappen.  100gr sind mit so und soviel 
Methylquecksilber belastet.   

Liebe Anglerfreunde.
Das Problem ist nicht, daß früher alles anders war.  Sondern das nun langsam alles an das Tageslicht befördert wird, was früher in Verborgenen blieb. 
Uns holen die Altlasten unserer Eltern und Großeltern ein.    

Mein Post hat aber nun nichts mit dem Methylquecksilber zu tun.   Da dies in der Natur schon immer vorkam - kommt .
Hier ist eindeutig Aufklärung vom Gesetzgeber gefragt, wie stark ein jeweiliges Lebensmittel belastet oder ( in der Natur ) bedroht ist.


----------



## pfuitoifel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Liebe Anglerfreunde.
> Das Problem ist nicht, daß früher alles anders war.  Sondern das nun langsam alles an das Tageslicht befördert wird, was früher in Verborgenen blieb.
> Uns holen die Altlasten unserer Eltern und Großeltern ein.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Wolf bringt es doch genau auf den Punkt.Früher hat es die Menschen nicht interessiert was sich alles in ihrer Nahrung befindet.Wichtig war für sie,daß sie satt wurden und nicht verhungerten.
Heutzutage wird alles mit den Licht der Wissenschaft beleuchtet,und wo viel Licht ist,da ist auch viel Schatten.
Das heißt,plötzlich interessieren sich die Menschen für die vielen kleinen Toxinchen und schließen fälschlicherweise daraus,daß früher alles besser war.
Daß aber die Römer schon immense Mengen von Schwermetallen zu sich nahmen (durch ihre Wasserleitungen aus Bleirohren viel größere Mengen als wir heutzutage),wird bei den heutigen Umweltdiskussionen entweder vergessen oder verschwiegen.Dies wäre ja auch störend beim Panikmachen.
Also wird das alles so gedreht,als hätten die Menschen früher gesünder und unbelastet von Giften glücklich ihr Dasein gefristet.Doch nur aus der Tatsache,das z.B.Krebserkrankungen früher unbekannt waren,zu schließen es hätte sie nicht gegeben,ist schlichtweg töricht.
Das selbe ist die leidige CO²-Diskussion.Denn das CO²,das durch die Nutzung fossiler Brennstoffe in die Umwelt gelangt,das kommt ja auch nicht aus dem Nichts,sondern war in grauer Vorzeit auch schonmal da.Und zwar schwirrte es frei in der Atmosphäre umher,bis von Lebewesen aufgenommen und gebunden wurde.
Jetzt versteht mich bitte nicht falsch,ich leugne weder die toxische Wirkung von Methylquecksilber,noch die klimatischen Veränderungen,die durch CO²-Emmissionen zu erwarten sind.
Ich finde es nur unverantwortlich,daß daraus eine Weltuntergangstheorie gestrickt wird.Klimawandel hat es schon immer gegeben auf unserem schönen Planeten,Lebensformen entstanden,blieben eine Weile und verschwanden wieder,das ist eben die Natur.Nach diesem Muster des steten Wandels funktioniert sie nun einmal.Ob uns Menschlein das nun passt oder nicht.
Und zum Schluß,dies ist kein Aufruf zur Umweltverschmutzung,denn das ist eine höchst krimminelle Steigerung von Sachbeschädigung und Vandalismus.Das kann und will ich nicht gutheißen.
Ich stelle mich nur gegen diejenigen,die mit Panikmache leichtgläubige Menschen manipulieren,um ihre egoistischen Interessen verfolgen zu können.
Und daß mir niemand auf die Idee kommt,hier mit "Nostradamus" zu signieren

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Dart (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Und daß mir niemand auf die Idee kommt,hier mit "Nostradamus" zu signieren


Hab dich nicht so, da bleiben uns wenigstens noch 2 Jahre.:q:q:q

Greetz Reiner:m


----------



## F4M (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Nach meiner Erkenntnis gibts das Problem schon einige Jahre. Nicht nur beim Hai, sondern auch verstärkt beim Barracuda und kleineren Thunarten.

Allerdings betrifft es so viel ich weiß ausschließlich die an den Riffen sich aufhaltene Raubfische. Das soll daran liegen daß sich deren bevorzugte Futterfische hauptsächlich von Muscheln ernähren. Die wiederum durch das Filtern hochkonzentriert Giftige Stoffe ablagern können.

Auf den Bahamas z.B. werden deshalb nie die sogenannten Mercury Baraccudas die vor/ an Riffen gefangen werden gegessen. Die weit auf offener See gefangenen landen jedoch meißtens auf dem Grill.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Es geht mir persöhnlich auch nicht darum hier irgendwelche Untergangstheorie n zu entwerfen.Ich gehöre mit sicherheit auch zu keiner dieser fanatischen Tier oder Umweltschutzorganisation ganz im Gegenteil ich fahre seit etwa 10Jahren beruflich den ganzen Tag Holzerntemaschinen (Harvester,Forwarder)und glaubt mir mit den Jungs habe ich schon meine einschlägigen Erfahrungen gemacht das ging über beschimpfungen bis hin zur Sabotage der Maschinen .Ich möchte mich auch ganz klar davon distanzieren aber jeder der mal etwas genauer hinschaut wird zugeben müssen das wir mit unserer Welt in vielerlei Hinsicht ganz ordentlich Schindluder treiben  und ich sehe das ähnlich wie  schon jemand vor mir bemerkte wir kriegen jetzt die Quittung für das was unsere Großeltern und eltern getan haben und ganz ehrlich mir tun meine Kinder jetzt schon leid wenn ich sehe was wir ihnen hinterlassen.Diese gleichgültige ignorante Einstellung von manchem  geht mir echt auf den ... das sind genau die Leute die ihren müll irgendwo im wald verklappen oder die wenn irgendwo am Wasser abfall von anglern liegt ihren Scheiß noch oben drauf schmeißen mit der begründung machen die anderen ja auch alle.Und leute  wie ich kommen dann erst nach ner halben stunde zum angeln weil sie vorher erst mal  2sack müll sammeln


----------



## pfuitoifel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Es geht mir persöhnlich auch nicht darum hier irgendwelche Untergangstheorie n zu entwerfen.Ich gehöre mit sicherheit auch zu keiner dieser fanatischen Tier oder Umweltschutzorganisation ganz im Gegenteil ich fahre seit etwa 10Jahren beruflich den ganzen Tag Holzerntemaschinen (Harvester,Forwarder)und glaubt mir mit den Jungs habe ich schon meine einschlägigen Erfahrungen gemacht das ging über beschimpfungen bis hin zur Sabotage der Maschinen .Ich möchte mich auch ganz klar davon distanzieren aber jeder der mal etwas genauer hinschaut wird zugeben müssen das wir mit unserer Welt in vielerlei Hinsicht ganz ordentlich Schindluder treiben  und ich sehe das ähnlich wie  schon jemand vor mir bemerkte wir kriegen jetzt die Quittung für das was unsere Großeltern und eltern getan haben und ganz ehrlich mir tun meine Kinder jetzt schon leid wenn ich sehe was wir ihnen hinterlassen.Diese gleichgültige ignorante Einstellung von manchem  geht mir echt auf den ... das sind genau die Leute die ihren müll irgendwo im wald verklappen oder die wenn irgendwo am Wasser abfall von anglern liegt ihren Scheiß noch oben drauf schmeißen mit der begründung machen die anderen ja auch alle.Und leute  wie ich kommen dann erst nach ner halben stunde zum angeln weil sie vorher erst mal  2sack müll sammeln



Hallo Andreas,
soweit sind wir doch mit unseren Meinungen gar nicht auseinander.Auch dachte ich angesichts des "Halbzeitwertes" nicht an einen Tippfehler von dir,sondern daß du einer Publikation von einem angeblichen Experten im Internet aufgesessen wärst.Und auch ich empfinde es als Riesensauerei,wenn Müll irgendwo abgekippt wird,anstatt ihn fachgerecht zu entsorgen.Und auch ich räume immer wieder die Hinterlassenschaften anderer Angler weg.Und es tat mir in der Seele weh,als an meinem Lieblingsangelplatz ein Jungschwan verendet ist,weil er sich mit einer weggeworfenen Angelschnur selbst strangulierte.Die beiden Elterntiere fütterte ich immer,wenn ich an diesem Platz war,sie kamen schon wenn sie mich sahen.Dann sah ich sie mit ihren Küken schwimmen,und auch wenn es manchmal nervte wenn sie kamen,ich hatte immer etwas Brot für die Tiere dabei.Und eines Tages dann solch ein Anblick,bei dem mir die Tränen in den Augen standen.Ich bin also wirklich keiner,der auf unsere Umwelt pfeift.Ich vertraue nur auf die Stärke der Natur.Was ging 1986 für eine Panik um wegen der Havarie in Tschernobyl,die Menschheit stirbt aus,auf riesigen Flächen wird die nächsten Jahrtausende kein Leben mehr möglich sein und so weiter.Jetzt,nach fast 25 Jahren existiert die Welt noch immer,die Gegend rund um den Reaktor hat sich zwar drastisch verändert,doch man sieht,daß die Natur sich Stück für Stück auch davon erholt.
Noch einmal,auch ich bin der Meinung,daß man die Natur nicht mutwillig zerstören darf.Aber für eine Panik sehe ich keinen Anlass,und genau das möchte ich hier vermitteln.


----------



## F4M (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Wenn ich mich so über jede Nachricht aufregen würde hätte ich keinen Spaß mehr 

Erst gibts Weltuntergangstimmung wegen Klimawandel, nur ein paar Wochen später geht jedem der kalter Winter auf die Nerven....nix mehr von Klimawandel zu hören.

Mit den Energiesparlampen das gleiche, erst dürfen in der EU keine Fieber Termometer mit Quecksilber mehr verkauft werden, einige Zeit später werden wir von der EU gezwungen Energiesparlampen mit sehr hohen Quecksilber Anteil zu kaufen, ohne daß die Entsorgungsfrage geklärt ist.

Also ich reg mich da schon lang nimmer auf.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Hi,
mir wäre lieb das jeder gefangene Fisch hoch belasstet wäre :q
Am liebsten noch alle Hechte und Zander 
Vielleicht würde dann nicht mehr so geräubert und mehr releaset #6
Ich habe eh gehört das die Zander und Hechte in Holland ungeniessbar und gesundheitsschädlich sind.
Wer Hecht und Zander aus holländischen Gewässern verzehrt setzt sich einem hohem gesundheitlichem Risiko aus 
Gruß Udo
ps. wenns beim Hai funktioniert sollte das doch auch bei Hecht und Zander klappen :q


----------



## pfuitoifel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Darauf hab ich gewartet,daß sich irgend ein Trittbrettfahrer der C&R-Fraktion meldet.Schade,daß die nicht zu den bedrohten Arten gehören...


----------



## F4M (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe eh gehört das die Zander und Hechte in Holland ungeniessbar und gesundheitsschädlich sind.


 
Hab ich auch gehört, vor allem die Polder Hechte weil sie sich hauptsächlich von Ratten aus der Kanalisation ernähren :g


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> @Sten Hagelvoll  Ich bin froh das nicht alle die Augen zu machen und sich sämtliche unbestreitbaren und teils auch belegten Probleme schön reden ansonsten hätten wir inzwischen wahrscheinlich weitaus größere Probleme und ich möglicherweise keinen Job mehr .Ich für meinen Teil verlasse mich da doch lieber auf meinen gesunden Verstand und auf Leute die wissen wo von sie reden das heißt ich habe Informationen aus erster Hand soll heissen aus dem medizinischen Bereich das Quecksilber im menschlichen Körper einen Halbzeitwert von nahezu 15 Jahren hat und somit kaum vom Körper abgebaut werden kann.Ebenso klingt es für mich logisch daß das Fleisch von Haien höher belastet ist als das anderer Fische der Grund dafür ist auch einleuchtend .Die in jedem Gewässer bestehende Nahrungspyramide am anfang steht das Plankton und andere Kleinorganismen das die schadstoffe aufnimmt die werden von kleineren Fischen gefressen und man bedenke das sie im laufe ihres Lebens ne menge davon fressen .diese wiederum werden von größeren Fischen gefressen  auch in rauhen mengen jeder dieser Fische reichert solche Schadstoffe durch seine nahrung an. In dieser Nahrungspyramide die nach oben immer kleiner wird kompremieren sich dann diese Stoffe ,bis sie in  Konzentrierter Form an die Spitze der Nahrungskette gelangt und über die denke ich sprechen wir gerade.Es ist schon beeindruckend mit welch scheinbar hochintelligenter schlagfertiger  Wortgewandtheit du dich hier artikulierst was ich aber schade finde ist das  deine Texte so denke ich inhaltlich eher ärmlich  und nicht besonders gut durchdacht sind .als schlusswort noch ich möchte niemandem meine meinung aufzwingen wer Hai essen möchte soll dies tun er kann dann halt in Zukunft gerne meine haben:vik: gruß Andreas



Schönes Ding!#6


----------



## Algon (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Warten wir erstmal ab, bis die erste Energiesparlampe in einem Kuhstall runtergefalle ist. Müssen dann eig. alle Kühe entsorgt, und der Stall abgerissen werden?|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## pfuitoifel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Warten wir erstmal ab, bis die erste Energiesparlampe in einem Kuhstall runtergefalle ist. Müssen dann eig. alle Kühe entsorgt, und der Stall abgerissen werden?|kopfkrat
> 
> MfG Algon



Nö,die Milch wird dann zur Herstellung von Thermometern verwendet und aus den Fladen macht man Beta-Lights :m


----------



## MINIBUBI (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Moin Moin
Interresante tesen hier.
Welt Retter, Untergangsvorhersagen,Spinner,und v.m.
Also ich esse erstmal alles. Dann entscheide ich ob das für ein zweites mal
gut genug war.
Und Tiere wo nur ein kleinstteil zum Verzehr genutzt wird kommt mir garnicht auf den Teller /in die Suppe.
Schweine,Rinder,Schafe,Nutzfisch u.s.w. werden in der Regel komplett genutzt. Fleisch zu Nahrung Haut zu Leder-Jacken-Hosen-Stiefel u.s.w.
Fell von Tieren und Flossen von Fischen wo der Rest entsorgt wird ( auch wenn sie extra dafür gezüchtet werden ) sind grundsetzlich abgelehnt.

Und zu unseren Welt Rettern:
Die Erde ist vor uns Menschen dagewesen und wird auch nach uns weiter Exestieren.
Da im Laufe der Evolution so ziemlich alles Ausgestorben ist und ersetzt wurde wird auch der Homosapiens ersetzt.
Die Erde braucht sicher einige Jahre um sich von den Überresten der Menschheit zu erholen.50 oder 1000 Millionen Jahre.wer weiß?
Und dann leben andere Wesen auf einer hoffendlich Grün/Blauen Erde.
Erholen kann sich die Erde sicher viel besser und Schneller ohne uns.

Und zum Thema Hai ist giftig.
Esst mit Verstand und genuss und was immer euch schmeckt.
Hai mir nicht.
MINIBUBI


----------



## Algon (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Nö,die Milch wird dann zur Herstellung von Thermometern verwendet und aus den Fladen macht man Beta-Lights :m


:q

ne, im ernst.
Ich glabe das Problem ist......
Damals, Vogelgrippe, sagte ein ältere Herr zu mir.
"Ich weiß garnicht was die alle haben,tote Vögel fallen schon immer vom Himmel. Nur ist früher keiner drauf gekommen die zu untersuchen." 
Heute wird doch viel nur untersucht, weil man es kann. Sachen die dann gefunden werden, die es schon ewig gibt, werden dann als neue Superseuche dargestellt. Meine Meinung.

MfG Algon


----------



## pfuitoifel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Algon schrieb:


> :q
> 
> ne, im ernst.
> Ich glabe das Problem ist......
> ...



Jepp,oder wie zu mir mal jemand sagte,
"Wer heutzutage sagt,er sei gesund,der hat sich nur noch nicht genügend untersuchen lassen".
Aber gar nicht krank kann auch nicht gesund sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mir wäre lieb das jeder gefangene Fisch hoch belasstet wäre :q
> Am liebsten noch alle Hechte und Zander
> Vielleicht würde dann nicht mehr so geräubert und mehr releaset #6
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Algon schrieb:


> :q
> 
> ne, im ernst.
> Ich glabe das Problem ist......
> ...



Wort,Alter!:q


----------



## daci7 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

erstmal: ich glaub, dass niemand davon ausgeht, das "die natur" uns nicht überleben wird. es geht  darum, dass wir die diversität unserer umwelt stark dezimieren, was absolut nicht in frage zu stellen ist und meiner meinung nach auch nicht positiv zu sehen ist.

zum einen will ich einigen hier total recht geben, denn panik nützt niemandem etwas. 
zum anderen aber find es für mich wichtig und richtig heutzutage (was die ganze umweltproblematik) angeht auf einem aktuellen stand zu sein, was nicht heißt jeden mist den sich irgendein typ aus den fingern gesogen hat zu glauben.

inwieweit man nun seine gewohnheiten aufgrund von schadstoffen im essen ändert sei mal jedem selbst überlassen. ich verzichte auf manche nahrungsmittel weil ich denke, dass sie mir zu viel müll enthalten, auf andere weil ich den raubbau an bestimmten tierarten nicht unterstützen will und auf dritte aus emotionalen gründen.

natürlich sind auch früher bestimmte giftstoffe (wie zb schwermetalle) im essen gewesen, aber die menschen sind auch lang nicht so alt geworden. ob sie nun alle daran gestorben sind will ich mal stark bezweifeln, aber sie hatten einfach mal weniger zeit bestimmte stoffe in ihrem körper in dem maße anzureichern wie wir dies tuhen.
dazu kommt, dass verschiedene gifte erst in letzter zeit von uns erfunden und verbreitet wurden, von denen es noch keine langzeitstudien gibt usw.
also befürworte ich jegliche unparteiische forschung in diese richtung. wie man die ergebnisse publiziert ist dann eine andere sache, die von mir meist nicht befürwortet wird.

andererseits würden sich 90% der menschen auch nicht ein paper durchlesen, was sie größtenteils eh nicht verstehen würden, sondern eher ne rtl2 reportage über schlimme giftmülle im essen anschauen und belohnen stimmungs- und panikmache in medien mit einschaltquoten.
solang ein paar fakten aber so an die öffentlichkeit gebracht werden ist das vl besser als garnichts zu veröffentlichen.

fazit: jeder vernünftige mensch glaub heutzutage nicht mehr jeden scheiß der ihm von den medien vorgesäuselt wird, genauso gefährlich ist das gegenteil, nämlich nichts zu glauben was andere sagen, denn das würde den eigenen wissenhorizont von vornherein unnötig stark eingrenzen.


----------



## Algon (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

und... wenn man nicht alles weiß, lebt es sich viel leichter, und somit wahrscheinlich auch länger.#6

MfG Algon


----------



## pfuitoifel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@ daci7:
Hallo David,
du hast deine sehr vernünftige Meinung äußerst gut in Worte gefaßt.|good:
Gruß,
Manu


----------



## F4M (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Warten wir erstmal ab, bis die erste Energiesparlampe in einem Kuhstall runtergefalle ist. Müssen dann eig. alle Kühe entsorgt, und der Stall abgerissen werden?|kopfkrat
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Nein, dann wird nur wieder mehr Hai gegessen :m.


----------



## Janbr (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Hi,

leider kommen meine Beitraege immer erst etwas (6h) zeitverzoegert.

Klar haben frueher die Menschen nicht darauf geachtet was sie zuich genommen haben. Klar hatten die Roemer Wasserrohre aus Blei, aber klar ist auch das du schwerlich einen Roemer ueber 45 gefunden hast. 

Was ich damit sagen will, unser Wissen ueber die Reaktion mancher Stoffe im Koerper gibt uns die Moeglichkeit diese Stoffe zu meiden. Dies laesst unter anderem den Durchschnitt der Bevoelkerung aelter werden. Heute stirbt niemand mehr an einer Bleivergiftung weil er zuviele Konserven aus Dosen zusich genommen hat.

Zum anderen wissen wir heute das manche Spaetfolgen eben erst nach 25 - 50 Jahren zum tragen kommen. Das heisst ganz einfach frueher sind die Leute durch andere Einfluesse gestorben bevor sie entweder genug Schadstoffe angereichert hatten oder bevor die Spaetfolgen der Schadstoffe erkennbar wurden.

Der Vergleich hinkt aus einem weiteren Grund, unsere Ernaehrung sah frueher einfach anders aus. Wir haben uns lange, lange Zeit in grossen Gebieten groesstenteils von Pflanzen als Hauptnahrung ernaehrt. D.h. Schadstoffe, die vorallem in Tieren an der Spitze der Nahrungskette angereichert werden, wurden von uns im geringeren Masse aufgenommen, weil wir weniger dieser Tiere zu uns genommen haben.

Zum einen stimmt es natuerlich, das einige Schadstoffe bereits frueher in der Atmosphaere anzutreffen waren, es gibt aber eine grosse Zahl an Verbindungen die "man- made"  sind. Diese Stoffe kamen so bis jetzt nicht in der "freien Wildbahn" vor. Andere Stoffe kamen zwar vor, wurden aber erst durch den Menschen isoliert, angereichert oder durch Bergbau in die Atmosphaere eingebracht.

Natuerlich war das CO2 bereits vorher auf unserem Planeten vorhanden, aber unsere Atmosphaere hat auch noch nicht immer so ausgesehen. Leider sind wir als Menschen auf eine ziemlich gena definierte Zusammensetzung der Atmosphaere angewiesen. Das CO2 wurde ueber einen langen Zeitraum durch Pflanzen (Kohle) und Kleistlebewesen(Oel) "eigelagert". Pflanzen ueberleben aber wesentlich hoehere CO2 konzentratioen als wir, sehr viele Mikroorganismen brauchen gar keinen Sauerstoff. Leider blasen wir aber nun das gebundene CO2 innerhalb kuerzester Zeit in die Atmosphaere.

Wie schon oben beschrieben, ich bin wirklich kein Freund der Panikmache, ich hasse Bildzeitugsjournalismus und "RTL2- wir- muessen- alle- sterben"Berichterstattung. Aber ich dnke wir muessen uns alle bewusst werden, das es eben nicht "Friede- Freude- Eierkuchen" ist und unsre Umwelt ziemlich aus den Fugen geraten ist.

Ich weiss es ist bequem zu sagen, was kann ich als Einzelner machen, es gibt ja viel Schlimmere.

Ich erwarte nicht, das jeer jetzt nur noch selbst angebaute, biodynamische Hirse isst und seine Waerme durch Kameldung erzeugt, aber ich erwarte das sich jeder der Lage bewusst ist und das sich jeder bewusst wird, das er Verantwortung traegt. Auch ohne Panikmache.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## pfuitoifel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@ janbr:
Hi Jan,
das ist schon ganz vernünftig was du schreibst,deine Meinung kann ich voll und ganz verstehen.Okay,ich sehe das Ganze wohl etwas gelassener als du,ist vielleicht auch ein Fehler meinerseits.
Ich sehe halt das ganze Leben als einen riesengroßen Witz an,häufig auf meine Kosten.Und ich denke mir,solange ich meine 20 bis 30 Selbergedrehte (Van Nelle Zware Shag) genieße,obwohl meine Lunge so stark geschädigt ist,daß ich als Schweißer schon seit acht Jahren Frührentner bin,da schreckt mich doch so ein bißchen Quecksilber nicht mehr.Und aus diesen Grunde esse ich was mir schmeckt.Und ich hab Spaß am Essen,am Rauchen und am Leben überhaupt.Und das ist es,was für mich zählt.
Wenn ich dann mal gestorben bin wirds mir auch wohl ziemlich egal sein,was denn die Todesursache war.

Gruß Manu


----------



## Janbr (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@Pfuitoifel

Das klingt nach vernuenftiger Lebenseinstellung. Ich hab auch jahrelang ziemlich viel geraucht. Jetzt bin ich Vater von zwei wirklich tollen Kindern. Da veraendern sich einige Ansichten, weil man ploetzlich nicht mehr nur fuer sich selbst verantwortlich ist.

Schade, bis vor 4 Jahren haetten wir den Ratsch bei einem Kneittinger in irgendeiner Kneipe in Regensburg fortfuehren koennen, da hab ich naemlich da noch gewohnt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## dukewolf (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



			
				 MINIBUBI schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu unseren Welt Rettern:
> Die Erde ist vor uns Menschen dagewesen und wird auch nach uns weiter  Exestieren.
> Da im Laufe der Evolution so ziemlich alles Ausgestorben ist und ersetzt  wurde wird auch der Homosapiens ersetzt.
> Die Erde braucht sicher einige Jahre um sich von den Überresten der  Menschheit zu erholen.50 oder 1000 Millionen Jahre.wer weiß?
> ...



Das würde nach deiner Aussage folgendes bedeuten! :  
Wir Menschen haben das Recht die Erde so zu benutzen wie uns das gerade passt ? Denn die Erde lebt ja nach uns weiter ?  
Darauf sage ich....Nur weiter so :v


----------



## Janbr (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@ MINIBUBI

Jetzt wird's philosophisch und das wegen Quecksilber im Haifischfleich.
Deine Aussage ist fuer mich eine Entschuldigung sich selbst nicht einschraenken zu muessen. Du hast recht, ich kann meinen naechsten Oelwechsel hier am Fluss machen, denn in nicht mal 5 Jahren wird sich der Fluss allervoraussicht nach erholt haben. Warum sollte ich also teuer Geld fuer ne Werkstatt ausgeben.

Deine Aussage die Evolution betreffend ist so schlichtweg falsch. Denn noch nie in der Erdgeschichte sind so viele Arten in so kurzer Zeit ausgestorben als in den letzten 2 Jahrhunderten. Das liegt jetz nicht daran, das die Evolution ploetzlich "schneller" arbeitet, nein, es gibt wenig Zweifler das das an der Kroenung der Schoepfung liegt.

@ dukewolf:

Wieso, sand doch schon in der Biebel, macht euch die Welt untertan (ich hoffe du hast die Ironie gehoert)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## dukewolf (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@ Jan wo war da die Ironie ? #6 

@ll   Ich bin weiß der Gott keiner, der sich auch mal etwas gönnt, was eigentlich nicht sein darf, da ich die Natur liebe.   Ich kaufe mir auch gerne mal Garnelen aus Fernost.
Das nur am Rande, nicht das jemand denkt, ich bin der totale Freak.

Leute das die Menschen früher nicht so alt wurden, liegt weder daran, daß sie mehr Schadstoffe aufgenommen hatten, weil sie dies nicht kannten, sondern weil die Form der Versorgung mit Medikamente nicht gegeben war.
Wir müssen nicht denken, daß wir heute besser leben.   Früher war der Nachweis für Schadstoffe nur noch nicht vorhanden.   Dafür haben wir heute mehr Medikamentenrückständen in den Gewässern , wo es diese früher noch nicht gab.

Macht einmal die folgende Überlegung :
Die Frau nimmt die Pille.
Diese Hormone gelangen in die Kläranlagen, wo sie nicht herausgefiltert werden können.  
Diese beeinflussen in Flüssen aber auch die Tiere, im und außerhalb des Wassers.
Was heute noch nicht nachgewiesen kann, könnten unsere Nachkommen evtl. dann negativ ausbaden.

Und Zu Usern die RTL / RTLII usw gucken.
Glaubt davon nur die Hälfte, und davon nochmals nur 10% was Reportagen betreffen.
Arte und 3 Sat bringen bessere Argumente |wavey:


----------



## MINIBUBI (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Moin Moin
@Wolf und Jan
Wie es so Schön heist haben wir uns die Erde von unseren Kindern geliehen.
Wie mann im Text lesen kann "Mann kann ja alle lebensmittel essen aber nur die wo das ganze Teir verwertet wird."Meiner Meinung nach.
Wie kommt ihr zu den schluß das mann alles rücksichtslos machen kann?
Altöl,Plastik,und anderen Müll-Zigarettenkippen ins Wasser Schmeissen
finde ich echt zum:v
Und woher kommt die Weißheit das Früher weniger Tierarten ausgestorben sind als heute?????
Das mehr tierarten heute schneller von der Erde verschwinden
liegt unbestritten an der Menschheit die Rotten die Tiere aus.
Und zwar auf verschieden Arten  Waldrodung,Wasserverschmutzung u.s.w.
Und daraus ergibt sich das wir die Erde nicht Retten können!!!
Wir können sicherlich durch besonnen heit und vernünftiges verhalten die Menschheit länger auf unserer Schönen Erde leben lassen.
Aber letztendlich Stirbt die Menschheit aus und die Erde Rettet sich selber.
Auch wenn es euch nicht gefällt.

Ich lebe so ,und das kann ich nur jeden anraten,das ich meinen Kindern und Enkel und Ur....
eine Erde mit möglichst Vielen noch lebenen Tierarten hinterlasse.
Mein beitrag dazu den ich selber beeinflussen kann
Z.B ich brauche im Winter keine Erdbeeren aus weis ich woher
Zigarettenreste wo auch immer reinschmeissen.
und was Lekkeres aus der Glasflasche#6#6

MINIBUBI


----------



## Dart (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Aber letztendlich Stirbt die Menschheit aus und die Erde Rettet sich selber.
> Auch wenn es euch nicht gefällt.


Na ja, Soylent Green und ein paar Appartments zur Miete, auf den umliegenden Planeten werden es hoffentlich schon richten.|bigeyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Das werden dann völlig neue Trööts im AB.

"Welche Kukös für die Schwerelosigkeit"

"Fishing At The Dark Side Of The Moon, aktuelle Fänge 2048"

"Wie fangt ihr eure großen Aalien"


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

und dann mach ich einen Wochenendausflug auf den X23Ju  (gleich links neben dem Alpha centauri) gehe dort in die erstbeste Kneipe und wen treffe ich da...??
da sitzt der Manu mit einer Selbstgedrehten und ißt eine Schillerlocke..

ich hau mich weg
Schwefi


----------



## Dart (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> da sitzt der Manu mit einer Selbstgedrehten und ißt eine Schillerlocke..


Das ist wie früher am Lagerfeuer mit der Selbstgedrehten und Schillers Locken:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@Schwedenfischer

Den Laden kenn' ich, daß ist der Laika-Grill, der gehört Juri Gagarin! Bring dir eigenes Besteck mit, sonst mußte da nämlich mit Hammer und Sichel fressen!


----------



## Algon (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Laika-Grill,


ich will garnicht wissen warum der Grill so heißt..... die werden doch nicht die arme Laika....:q

MfG Algon


----------



## pfuitoifel (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> und dann mach ich einen Wochenendausflug auf den X23Ju  (gleich links neben dem Alpha centauri) gehe dort in die erstbeste Kneipe und wen treffe ich da...??
> da sitzt der Manu mit einer Selbstgedrehten und ißt eine Schillerlocke..
> 
> ich hau mich weg
> Schwefi



Hey,ich freu mich schon drauf,dann laß ich dich auch mal ziehen bzw. abbeißen wenn wir unseren Roten-Bullen-Flügel-Drink aus der Glasflasche zu uns nehmen.Raketentreibstoff und Getränkedosen gibts dann ja nicht mehr,da wird Umwelt- und Gedöhnsminister Minibubi schon für sorgen...

Manu


----------



## dukewolf (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

@ MINIBUBI
Eigentlich ziehe ich selten ein komplettes Zitat rüber, aber deine Überschrift war deinerseits pers. zum :c
" Wolfi und Jan "


			
				 MINIBUBI schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt ihr zu den schluß das mann alles rücksichtslos machen kann?
> Altöl,Plastik,und anderen Müll-Zigarettenkippen ins Wasser Schmeissen
> finde ich echt zum:v


Wo steht das bitte bei Jan oder mir ?
Bitte ein Statement deinerseits.! :g



			
				 Minibubi schrieb:
			
		

> Und woher kommt die Weißheit das Früher weniger Tierarten ausgestorben  sind als heute?????


Diese Weisheit stammt aus der Evolution des Menschen :m.   Der sogar Völker aussterben lässt.   Oder siehst du die künstliche Welt des Menschen, als eine natürliche Art der Evolution der Neuzeit ?
Tiere die durch natürliche Umwelteinflüsse ausgestorben sind, kamen immer schon vor.
Aber nie durch den Raubbau an der Natur, die der Homosapiens versursachte !

@ MNIBUBI
Das bitte machst du uns nicht weiß.
Klar ich benutze sogar einen Kippenbecher beim Fischen, und vieles mehr.
Aber mach uns es nicht weiß, daß du total konform mit der Natur im Einklang schwebst.
Das kann hier keiner.  Ich schon gar nicht.
Aber wir treiben vom Thema ab.


----------



## Janbr (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



> _Und woher kommt die Weißheit das Früher weniger Tierarten ausgestorben sind als heute?????_


@MINIBUBI

Z.B. vom Bundesamt fuer Naturschutz.

1998 wurde eine rote Liste herausgegeben und 2009:

Ungefaehrdet: '98 = 51%    '09 = 46%
Ausgestorben: '98 = 3%     '09  = 8%
vom Austerben bedroht: '98 = 7% '09 = 11%

nachzulesen unter http://www.bfn.de/0322_tiere.html

Zum Schluss ganz einfach gesagt: 





> Trotz solcher positiver Effekte zeichnet sich bei vielen Tiergruppen weiterhin ein negativer Trend ab. Als häufigste Ursache ist der Verlust von Lebensräumen zu nennen.


 
Gruss

Jan


----------



## MINIBUBI (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Moin Moin
Hallo Leute
Bei solch einer (Ab) Drift wie hier im Tröt könnte man ja nicht mal mehr Angeln.

@Wolf
Ich bin ein Mensch das heißt:Ich habe bei allen möglichkeiten mein Holzkohle Grill an!!! mit Lekker Wurst und Schweinefleisch und Fisch
mit Salat ein zwei Bier oder Votka/o-saft und Knobi Butter mit ganzen Fruchten -Toastbrot.
Na schon Appetit?

Ich meine auch das Jeder das Essen sollte was er möchte.



Ich finde es nur zum:vwenn einige ihr müll in der Landschaft liegenlassen.

@ Jan im Laufe der Erdgeschichte sind ca.500 Milliarden
Tierarten Ausgestorben
Auch zu lesen im Dicken Buch.
das das alles nur auch schätzungen und Vermutungen basiert ist wohl bekannt.
Die Tierarten um die es uns gehensollte (Wale,Einige Fischarten bis hin zu Berggorillas) werden doch nur durch den Mensche dezimiert.
Und zum eigendlichen Thema:Ob das Fleisch von Haien giftig ist und unsere Gesundheit beeinträchtigt weiß ich nicht!
Wie schon geschrieben ich esse erstmal alles und entscheid dann ob ich das nochmal esse.
Haisteak und Schillerlocke ich weiß nicht?!!? da gibt es ganz bestimmt Fische die Besser Schmecken.
Und die Haiflossen suppe ?Also die Flossen schmecken nach garnichts!!! und ob mein P...   (besteststück) länger wird und bleibt??kann ich nicht bestätigen.
und somit braucht für mich kein Hai im Meer getötet werden:
MINIBUBI


----------



## dukewolf (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



			
				 MINIBUBI schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ein Mensch das heißt:Ich habe bei allen möglichkeiten mein  Holzkohle Grill an!!! mit Lekker Wurst und Schweinefleisch und Fisch
> mit Salat ein zwei Bier oder Votka/o-saft und Knobi Butter mit ganzen  Fruchten -Toastbrot.
> Na schon Appetit?


Aber sicher doch.  Wo bleibt mein Grillfisch?


----------



## MINIBUBI (1. März 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Moin Moin
@Wolf
Kanst du z.zt.noch nicht Angeln?
Schon mal Fischfrikadelen aus Verschiedenen Fisch probiert?
Und wenn es Ganz schlecht läuft irgendwie Verpackt aus einen Dicaunter.
Nein dann lieber nur Wurst!!!:q
MINIBUBI


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Schon mal Fischfrikadelen aus Verschiedenen Fisch probiert?
> Und wenn es Ganz schlecht läuft irgendwie Verpackt aus einen Dicaunter.
> MINIBUBI



ne du, dann doch lieber haifischsteak! der discount-fisch hat mit sicherheit mehr gift/antibiotika gefressen wie freilabende artgenossen!



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Nein dann lieber nur Wurst!!!:q
> MINIBUBI



allerdings!#6


----------



## Gemini (2. März 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

Jetzt sagt mal nix gegen Fischfrikadellen, hab ich zum ersten mal gestern gemacht, aus Discount-Köhler... war echt lecker


----------



## dukewolf (2. März 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> @Wolf
> Kanst du z.zt.noch nicht Angeln?
> Schon mal Fischfrikadelen aus Verschiedenen Fisch probiert?
> ...



Minibubi, hoffe es hat keiner von unseren Rechtschreiblehrern gesehen, daß du Dicaunter geschrieben hast...  " Ironisch gemeint " :k
Ich selbst habe noch keine Fisch-Frikadellen gemacht, aber ein Bekannter macht sie super lecker.  Keine Sorge, ich esse gerne Fisch #h, auch aus eigenen Fängen #a


----------



## MINIBUBI (2. März 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

[
Ich selbst habe noch keine Fisch-Frikadellen gemacht, aber ein  Fisch #h, auch aus eigenen Fängen #a[/QUOTE]
Moin Moin
Dein " auch aus " Iretiert mich viel mehr als das  a -o vertauschen von mir.:vik::vik::vik:

Na gut die selbst gefangenen sind wohl zu schade um als Frikadelle zu enden.
MINIBUBI


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*

fischfrikos werden bie mir gundsätzlich aus allen weißfischfängen gemacht. allerdings eher im winter, im sommer schmecken die meisten kleineren weißfische nicht so gut.
aber momentan :k herrlich!
|supergri


----------



## MINIBUBI (3. März 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> fischfrikos werden bie mir gundsätzlich aus allen weißfischfängen gemacht. allerdings eher im winter, im sommer schmecken die meisten kleineren weißfische nicht so gut.
> aber momentan :k herrlich!
> |supergri




Moin Moin
Höhrt sich gut an.
Und wo ist das Rezept?
MINIBUBI


----------



## dukewolf (4. März 2010)

*AW: Haifischfleisch -- Achtung Gift!!!*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Höhrt sich gut an.
> Und wo ist das Rezept?
> MINIBUBI


Steht in der Rubrik Rezepte.
Fischfrikadellen, kannst du so herstellen, wie man es auch mit Rinder/ Schweinehack macht. #h


----------

